# Tactical Folder with world class lockup



## glenda17 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a little 2002 MicroTech mini UDT that locks so tight you can mistake it for a fixed blade. The machining, fit, and finish is above any knife I have ever experience.

I understand that MicroTech quality has declined. But I need a larger tactical folder (3.5-4" blade) that has the feel of quality that the older microtechs had.

I have tried a Kershaw cyclone, while nice the lockup isn't quite what I need. Same with my Dalton Jackal, close but no cigar.

Any suggestions that I should try? Is the Benchmade Griptilian of high quality?


----------



## Taboot (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know if it's in line with what you're looking for, but my Sebenza locks up like a federal prison.


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 26, 2008)

im a big fan of titanium framelocks. theres a thread on them here somewhere. but chris reeve, strider and hinderer have great framelocks. i like the emerson framelocks (only 2 models i think) as well.

benchmade axis locks are pretty solid, though are more mechanical and supposedly dont do well with batoning.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 26, 2008)

Check out the Benchmade Black Class with AXIS lock.


----------



## Styerman (Nov 26, 2008)

The Kershaw Zero Tolerence 301 and 200 are very strong , top notch build quality . Ditto for some Benchmade products like the 520 . Spyderco have some very solid units , good build quality . 

Chris


----------



## carrot (Nov 27, 2008)

The lockup on the Benchmade Griptilian is of excellent quality, but the handles leave much to be desired. They are hollow and feel very cheap... but the Mini-Grip's handles are not hollow and feel great. Try a Griptilikins or 710 instead.


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 27, 2008)

What about the Nitrous Stryker ?


----------



## RA40 (Nov 27, 2008)

Define "world class lockup"? Or the application where the folder is being used where this is a concern. It may not be the appropriate tool.


----------



## 1M1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Why not simply buy a LUDT or full-size UMS?

Plenty of pre-owned NIB ones to be had for $150-$170.


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 27, 2008)

1M1 said:


> Why not simply buy a LUDT or full-size UMS?
> 
> Plenty of pre-owned NIB ones to be had for $150-$170.


 

I don't want any more Auto's, can't leave the house with them.


What about the Large Sebenza ?


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 27, 2008)

RA40 said:


> Define "world class lockup"? Or the application where the folder is being used where this is a concern. It may not be the appropriate tool.


 

Just for collecting, it will be a WTSHTF knife, only used for emergency. The miniUDT is sort of an engineering marvel to me. Just curious as to what else is out there in a bigger knife.


----------



## 1M1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, the Extrema Ratio RAO is probably the most robust folding knife I've ever used.

BIG, though.


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 27, 2008)

glenda17 said:


> Just for collecting, it will be a WTSHTF knife, only used for emergency.


 

strider or hinderer then.


----------



## carrot (Nov 27, 2008)

If you're never gonna use the thing how are you going to get dexterous with it? I don't understand the concept of putting things away for emergencies, only to have to figure out how to use it/get used to it when the worst happens. 

If you really want to throw it in a BOB just get a fixed blade, like the Spyderco Aqua Salt. Rustproof AND a tough medium sized blade.


----------



## John Frederick (Nov 27, 2008)

Another vote for the ZT 301!


----------



## TKC (Nov 30, 2008)

*A folder with world class lock? The first things that comes to mind is the Sebenza.*


----------



## Dirty Bob (Dec 1, 2008)

If you're in a place that allows balisongs, a quality balisong cannot fold as long as you have a good grip on the handles.

The strength of a balisong makes me sad that they're banned for carry in so many places. A balisong is, IMHO, overrated as a tactical knife, but it makes a wonderful utility knife.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Chronos (Dec 19, 2008)

World-class lock? Hinderer XM-18. Their lockup is second to none, especially for the price point (especially at list, and even at market prices). Truly amazing knives.


----------



## AMRaider (Dec 20, 2008)

It sounds like you are looking for a larger blade. It won't have the quite the same fit and finish as a Sebenza or Microtech, but I think the Emerson CQC-12 is worth checking out. It has a 3.9" blade and uses a framelock. It has been my experience that Emerson's framelocks are solid. Best of luck!


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 20, 2008)

AMRaider said:


> It sounds like you are looking for a larger blade. It won't have the quite the same fit and finish as a Sebenza or Microtech, but I think the Emerson CQC-12 is worth checking out. It has a 3.9" blade and uses a framelock. It has been my experience that Emerson's framelocks are solid. Best of luck!


 

Yep that's what I have now :naughty: Used to have an HD-7 but wanted something a bit bigger and not a tanto point, and the CQC-12 is one of the few other Emerson's that have a full Ti framelock. Don't like their regular liner locks but the framelocks are very solid.


----------



## carrot (Dec 20, 2008)

It seems really pointless to me to get something really nice to put it away in a safe, bug out bag, etc, where it won't be used and truly enjoyed. Get a cheap, but good folder. Or a fixed blade for that matter.


----------



## AMRaider (Dec 22, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> Yep that's what I have now :naughty: Used to have an HD-7 but wanted something a bit bigger and not a tanto point, and the CQC-12 is one of the few other Emerson's that have a full Ti framelock. Don't like their regular liner locks but the framelocks are very solid.


 
+1 

I'm a huge fan of their Ti framelocks. The HD-7 is currently my EDC . The tanto blade is less than perfect for utility, but the HD-7 is a good size for my smaller hands.

I like the 12 as well, but unfortunately it's size wouldn't appear very friendly where I work. Even the HD-7 is pushing it. Mine isn't serrated, which helps, and I also sanded off the black coating on the blade. When I need a more "friendly" blade, I carry a small Sebenza. +1 for Sebbies as well.


----------



## guyg (Dec 22, 2008)

Bm is a great knife. I love the Axis lock. If you want a cut above, go with the Sebenza or the new Umnunzaan.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 23, 2008)

John Frederick said:


> Another vote for the ZT 301!


The ZT's are Swiss Bank Vaults.

And you can get them for half the price you would pay for semi-custom folders such as Sebenzas and Striders.


----------



## tndiver13 (Dec 29, 2008)

You can't beat a Strider SnG for a folding knife. If you like the feel of a knife that locks up solid like a fixed blade, do what I did and look into a small fixed blade.


----------



## Death's Head (Dec 30, 2008)

TITANIUM FRAME LOCKS!
Hinderer XM-18
Sebenza
Umnumzaan
Emerson HD-7
Emerson HD-15
Strider SNG
Strider SMG
Strider RCC
ZT0300


----------



## Team Member (Dec 30, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Check out the Benchmade Black Class with AXIS lock.



Then it´s the Benchmade 520 Presidio you want.


I´ve had my for almost 3 years now and it is still rock solid.
And it just gets better the more you use it.

Axis lock is also very user friendly for both left and right hand users.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 30, 2008)

Strider.


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 1, 2009)

Benchmade Skirmish. 4.30 inch S30V blade with a titanium frame lock.
And BM uses a concave finish on the blade where the lock meshes. Makes for a super tight, long lasting lock.
But get one quick before their prices go up.

Pictures of Skirmush here.
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=616102

Details on BMs new policy on pricing here,
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=615161

and here.
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=614086


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 1, 2009)

Death's Head said:


> TITANIUM FRAME LOCKS!
> Hinderer XM-18
> Sebenza
> Umnumzaan
> ...


You can add the Benchmade Pinnacle to that list.

Titanium frame lock with ATS-34 blade, although they're a little hard to find, they lock up like the proverbial bank vault, and although I'm a big Benchmade Axis fan, particularly the Presidio models, the Pinnacle is the one I would want to be using if the SHTF.

Much as I like the Griptilians, they don't even belong in the same class as most of the knives mentioned here.

I should have my Sebenza in hand next week and can't wait to compare it with my Pinnacle.


----------



## Styerman (Feb 2, 2009)

Benchmade 520 ( axis lock ) , Kershaw /ZT 301 or 2 ,( Ti frame lock ) , or the ZT 200 ( big a$$ed liner lock ).

Chris


----------



## eldisgusto (Feb 11, 2009)

Hinderer XM 18 is an excellent knife as stated above with a great smooth lock up. Have a Carillo Tripwire that is a tank. Built as tough as they come,


----------



## strideredc (Feb 12, 2009)

my small sebenza is the best lock up on any knife i have ever owned, not the best knife for shape and function (imho) but its a classic


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a cheap option : KERSHAW LAHAR . 
g-10 handle, tough like hell, super frame lock, excellent VG-10 steel and heavy. But it's a tactical heavy duty knife !:twothumbs


----------



## mbassoc2003 (Mar 6, 2009)

The lockback on the Fallkniven U2 is pretty tight and robust. It'd be my EDC if it were legal in the UK.


----------

